# Gas in 5 week old.... gripe water? Mylicon?



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi ladies! My 5 week old son has generally been a 'normal' baby. He wakes every 2-3 hours in the night to feed. I was exclusively breastfeeding, but had problems with supply. I started supplementing 2 weeks ago. (I am still working with an LC and trying to get back to exclusively breastfeeding. We are trying everything). The last couple of nights my baby has been VERY gassy. He is passing LOTS of gas and wakes up screaming. I went out this morning and bought Colic-Ease Gripe Water and Mylicon drops. I haven't tried either (yet). I was looking for your opinions on either. Also, I wonder your opinion on Fenugreek and gas. I started Fenugreek tablets a couple days before his gas seemed to start. I wonder if this could contribute? Also, I started exercising two days ago. Could this have an effect on his gas?
Have you used Gripe Water? Has it worked?


----------



## oregonmama79 (May 26, 2008)

we used gripe water in the early newborn months and it seemed to work. we did not use the whole dose though... we put the gw in his bottle of BM. HTH


----------



## Gail2345 (Jun 27, 2008)

Might it be the formula that you are using? If so, I'd switch formulas (or if you're still bf, maybe a diet change). Gripe water should be okay, but I'd also look to non "medicinal" solutions first.

Our LO has LOTS of gas and mostly b/c of my dairy consumption. I cut that out and she was much better. I've also had some mom friends who have switched to soy formula (from milk based formula) b/c of gas.

Hugs go out to you--I know it's not easy to see them uncomfortable!

Hope you find something!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I think 5 weeks is just an infamously gassy stage. This has happened with both my babies, right at that age. But I agree with PP that it might signal a sensitivity to the dairy and/or soy in the formula. Gripe water helped somewhat, as did tummy carries, massage, and leg bicycling. The Mylicon won't hurt, but studies show it's no better than placebo...some people swear by it though.

Mostly, though, it just got better with time--by 7 weeks or so it was much better.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Isn't Mylicon simethicone? Simethicone generally works well for gas. It does for um, me. And Mylicon seemed to work for my daughter (she had reflux and eventually we were told to give her Maalox Ultra, which worked SUPER well). We had an ER visit for an ear infection and the doctor reminded us to give her Mylicon because all the crying was making her swallow air so she'd have gas. He said because the body doesn't absorb it, it's harmless.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

We used Mylicon for my 4th really gassy baby and it helped tremendously!


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi VTnurse! I had similar questions when my baby was 5 wks (he is 8 .5 wks now), as he is/was very gassy. But you mention fenugreek, which gave us LOTS of trouble. Here is a link to a thread from Breastfeeding which goes into some detail on the effects of fenugreek on Babe and Mommy:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=932360

We still have issues with a gassy babe, but not as much now that I stopped the Fenugreek. (Our DS also would wake himself up with the tooting, in lots of pain, and crying) We have found the best thing for our DS is Hylands Colic Tablets. He calms right down with these. We have also used gas drops, I put them in the bottle if DH is feeding him, but the colic tabs definately work the best for us.

Congratulations on your new little one!!


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

nak

we've had problems with fenugreek causing gas in both of us. we use the gripe water and used it with our older daughter too and really like it. i've heard you can take fenugreek wit one of the "thistl" galactagogues and it's spposed to help with the gassiness.


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdxmomazon* 
nak

we've had problems with fenugreek causing gas in both of us.

Us too. I had to stop taking it--he was miserable.


----------



## S.Raine-Drop (Apr 5, 2008)

We used Mylicon in our daughter's nighttime bottles so it's easier for her to fall back to sleep, and it works GREAT sometimes we don't even have to burp her at all. We use the Gripe Water during the day sometimes, if she's especially fussy and we can't figure out why, and that usually does the trick!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i never had any luck with the Mylicon with my first who was very gassy at that age, but the Hyland's Colic Tablets worked wonders. you can dissolve them in a small amount of water and give it with a syringe. i used a bit of gripe water with my second, it worked OK but not as well as the Hyland's for us.


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

If you google it, there's a lot of information out there on introducing probiotics to very gassy or colic-y young infants. It seems to be the only thing that actually works. I bought an infant probiotic (its a powder you keep refrigerated) for a friend with a baby that age. It was $$ (around $17!) but I think it really helped. It also helps colonize the gut with healthy bacteria. They suggest a half teaspoon of powder, daily, mixed with either breastmilk or formula, given in a bottle or by spoon or cup.


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Aren't most formulas cows milk products? Perhaps he is allergic.

Also, the rotovirus vaccine can cause intestinal problems. If you vaxed for that I would have your ds examined.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I had this same problem when I introduced formula...

We found that the gas was caused by gulping air from the bottle. Switching to a bottle with the bags that collapse helps tremendously.

It could also be reflux or a sensitivity to the formula... especially if you are seeing vomiting too.

I also give dd probiotics but this didn't help with the gas. It was found that formula fed infants have less gut flora because it's not in the formula. It is in breastmilk so if you are still giving breastmilk this wouldn't be what I suspsected first.


----------



## elf (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought our baby had terrible terrible colic---but then I stopped my fenugreek and 3 days later......perfect baby.


----------



## Holistic Mama (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm a village herbalist so my first choice is always herbs. For my baby's gass issues, I used tea made from fennel seeds. You can also buy fennel teat ready made. Works wonders. My LO had no gas issues after this, and never suffered from colic, and she is on formula.

Do also consider trying another formula, just in case. And I assume you're helping your LO burp loads before lying back down.
good luck


----------

